# Bottled water not recommended by Sage?



## Will_B58 (Jul 30, 2020)

Expecting my new DTP to arrive today. According to my water supplier, I live in a 'moderately hard water' area. Judging by the state of my kettle, I'd class it as high, and probably why my old Gaggia Classic needed almost constant descaling in its latter years.

It seems the general consensus is that using bottled water is better than tap, which makes sense.

However, the DTP manual explicitly states that you should only use tap water, saying that it "may affect the taste of the coffee and how the espresso machine is designed to function".

Am I worrying too much? Feels like bottled makes sense, but I hate to ignore advice in the manual (especially if it might invalidate he warranty!).

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

> • Do not use any other liquid
> apart from cold mains/town
> water. We do not recommend
> the use of highly filtered,
> ...


 Is the actual wording.

What it is saying is that tap water is pretty much a known quantity and controlled by enforced standards. The only variable is the hardness and Breville manage that by telling you to descale accordingly.

This is because:

A) people would put Rola-Cola in it if you didn't tell them you couldn't.

B) People think pure water is the best water there is, but in actual fact using pure water would cause you and your machine to fall apart.

It is just a warranty clause against the folly of man.

Use tap water or do your due diligence and use something else.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Will_B58 said:


> It seems the general consensus is that using bottled water is better than tap, which makes sense.


 It makes little sense to use "bottled" water, because most bottled water is hard, in many cases not much different to typical UK tap water. Bottled water, like tap water is almost infinitely variable depending on where it is sourced.

Options for bottled water are limited, I'd only recommend Volvic, or Waitrose Lockhills.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Will_B58 said:


> However, the DTP manual explicitly states that you should only use tap water, saying that it "may affect the taste of the coffee and how the espresso machine is designed to function".


 Water differences will affect the taste of the coffee, whether bottled or tap. Not so much how the machine is designed to function, though scale will do that.

They have no way of telling where you water has come from when it comes to warranty claims.


----------



## Will_B58 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. Clearly I've got a lot to learn about water. Might just start with tap water and descale regularly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Will_B58 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Clearly I've got a lot to learn about water. Might just start with tap water and descale regularly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Do you know your water quality?

Ring your LWA or go online and find out.


----------



## Will_B58 (Jul 30, 2020)

Yep, got the report as below. Only the last part made any sense to me!

173 mg/l CaCO₃

12.12 English degrees or degrees clark
17.31 French degrees
9.69 German degrees
1.73 mmol/l
9.69 Grains per US gallon
12.12 Grains per British Gallon

This means your water is classified as moderately hard

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Funnily enough the last part is the only part that didn't make sense to me.


----------

